

GitHub Pulse - tmm1
https://github.com/blog/1476-get-up-to-speed-with-pulse

======
frewsxcv
I like what they're trying to do, but there's something about the
design/layout that bothers me. Also, I think the icon placement in the toolbar
is a little awkward/out of place.

~~~
noazark
I agree. Although, it looks like they're going for something bigger here. My
guess is that there will be a number of changes to both the navigation and the
layout of the page.

~~~
frewsxcv
I hope so. Just look at how many toolbars/buttons there are on any given
repository page: <https://github.com/django/django>

In my opinion, they need to simplify their layout

------
DomBlack
I like the design, but I think it could do with three improvements;

1) Allow for greater time ranges than 1 Month, as some of the projects I work
on only have a couple of commits a month.

2) Allow us to change the bar graph to show other things, as well as commits
per user.

3) A more important "pulse" would be time from open of a commit, to close.
Rather than just the number opened / closed.

~~~
javan
re #1: <https://github.com/rails/rails/pulse/yearly> (yearly works, it's just
not present in the menu)

------
mineo
I love how nobody at GitHub considered the possibility that a project might
not use GitHubs issue tracker - any project not using it will still have the
stats displayed with links to the open/closed issue that result in an
immediate 404.

------
tmzt
Does anybody know if there's a way to get view like the one in the mobile
(Android) app, recent discussion entries, closed or updated bugs, etc. in the
web version?

------
dkuebric
Feature request: pulse for milestones--show me a burndown chart, comment
activity on hot issues!

